# Sub Amp : QSC vs Crown



## imbeaujp

Hello,

What do you think about thoses amp to drive 2 subwoofers at 4 ohms:


*QSC Plx 3602 , 1100 watts 4 ohms : 950$ approx.* 

http://www.qscaudio.com/products/amps/plx2/plx3602_specifications.htm











Or

*Crown xTi 4000, 1200 watts 4 ohms : 600$ approx.*

http://www.crownaudio.com/amp_htm/xti.htm#specs










My sub are Peerless XXLS 12" with passive radiator. I use a Rotel RB-1080 to drive them. But I want to use the 1080 to dirve full range speaker. This amplifier is a verry nice amplifier, I want to get the best of it and use a more appropriate sub amplifier like a pro amp to drive my subs.

I think that the QSC is a better sub amp than the Crown because it goes down to 5 hz. The Crown seems a little weak in the 5 to 50 Hz range.

Also, I need a silent amplifier. I'am ok with a variable fan but not a constant fan noize.

JP


----------



## Ricci

If it were me I'd pick the 3602. Not because it's QSC, but because I think it would be a more robust performer for low bass. I'd rather use a XS1200, MA3600vz, 5002vz, or other Crown than the XTI to compare to the 3602. If you need a silent amp try to look for a deal on a Crown K2. They are comparable in power output to a EP4000/EP2500 but use a more advanced design and have no fans. Sometimes they come up for $700 or so on Ebay.


----------



## lsiberian

http://www.zzounds.com/item--YAMP7000S

I suggest the Yamaha 7000s instead. The Yamaha amps don't skip a beat and I've never heard a fan come on. They are built to last too. For home use the Yamaha pro-amps are the best option IMO due to their stability, reliability and quiet operation.

Still a Behringer EP4000 fan modded will meet any home persons needs.


----------



## tcarcio

I have heard that the XTI's are not the best in the low freq range. I would go with the suggestions from the other posters before the Crown. If you were going to use it for mains then I would go with the Crown.


----------



## imbeaujp

QSC or Yamaha, that's the question now !


----------



## lsiberian

imbeaujp said:


> QSC or Yamaha, that's the question now !


If you are on a tight budget you can usually find QSC amps used for a very good price. 

However if you simply want the best get the Yamaha amps.


----------



## tonyvdb

I'm going to throw another amp into your quest, The Samson amps are also very good. I have two and both of them have preformed very well for over two years. They can be found new for well under $800 and use toroidal power supplies and most have balanced and unbalanced inputs so they are flexible and can easily be used for home use without buying unbalanced to balanced converters.


----------



## imbeaujp

What about Yamaha P7000 powering ultra low frequency subwoofers ? Are they ok to drive in the 10-15 hz range ?


----------



## tonyvdb

imbeaujp said:


> What about Yamaha P7000 powering ultra low frequency subwoofers ? Are they ok to drive in the 10-15 hz range ?


They should do just fine.


----------



## dgmartin

Hello,

Are you buying an amplifier in provision for a subwoofer upgrade? I may be missing something but with your current subs (which I believe are similar to mine), I don't see the need for neither 1000W or power at 10-15Hz range. I'm shopping for a new amp for my RSS265HF's and leaning more towards XLS1500/GX3/EP2000 range... there are plenty of used QSC's available but I'm learning that "used" pro-amps are not in the same shape as used hifi or HT amps.


----------

